# sean bonds world!!



## seanbond

i walk in one room to make my meeuuuwwSSic, one room is my aNimalPlanet...


----------



## seanbond

*....................*

Lions roooaM in the fields..


----------



## seanbond

*0-0-0-0-0--0*

shes lurking......waiting..





multiple burrows for a predator.....


----------



## seanbond

*india---*

a very shy "india"


----------



## seanbond

*aussie sightings...........*

aussie at her finest.........."snag n dRag"


----------



## seanbond

*p.crassipes*

lurking crassipes wolf....


----------



## seanbond

*thrig*

Thrigmopoeus truculentus


----------



## seanbond

*....................*

just DO it!


----------



## seanbond

*couple of beasts*

these guys were out n about...


----------



## seanbond

*burrows*

pet holes n such...


----------



## pearson340

what spider is that


----------



## seanbond

*....................*

minax, hainanum


----------



## seanbond

*Peeerrbooo00mmmii!!*

Selenocosmia Peerbomi


----------



## syndicate

nice spider!where u find an adult?im guessing its wc?


----------



## spartybassoon

Very nice, Seanbond!

I don't want to be a buzzkill, but this would be better suited for the pictures area.


----------



## seanbond

*yeah*

it is, todd had been sitting on this for long time so i finally got around to getting this one, i have a smaller female too.....


----------



## kean

i've been wanting a peerbomi for a long time.. I'm from the philippines and i haven't actually seen one.. almost all of the local T's for sale here are Orphnaecus Sp. hmm it's kinda weird people from other parts of the world have them and most of us hobbyists here in the pilippines doesn't have one.. :wall:


----------



## seanbond

these r a nice sp to have...


----------



## seanbond

looking around the room......


----------



## seanbond

more p--i---k--s


----------



## seanbond

more piks....aussie ts are quite entertaining!!


----------



## seanbond

minax machine


----------



## pearson340

so sean when you take these photos are they at night i never see my h/lividum unless im stay up but i cant look at it cause it hates light


----------



## seanbond

yes sir!
i was up till the wee hrs of 2! she was feeding on a adult male dubia at the top of her burrow. the lights are off the entire time till i either A. turn them on to take pix. B. keep them off and take pix..she has nice two way burrow..
I also take the top of at night so when they are at the top of there burrows ill take pix.....pet holes 4EVer!


----------



## seanbond

playing with the digi..


----------



## seanbond

haplo haiha........


----------



## seanbond

Thrigmopoeus truculentus
This is a interesting sp from India...Has multiple burrows, webs the place..
Seems some what burrower but has known to climb. Anybody else with these??


----------



## seanbond

my arrivals.. all adults made it but did lose some...


----------



## seanbond

more,..........


----------



## SuperRad

That H. haiha is lookin pretty sweet. How big do those get?


----------



## seanbond

thanx
they get around 6-7 inches max i would say..these are a fun sp, try some out..


----------



## Rydog

is that a balfouri I see......you lucky devil;P :evil:


----------



## thedude

Rydog said:


> is that a balfouri I see......you lucky devil;P :evil:


...very lucky... nice pics man!


----------



## chandlermonster

how big are those cylinder containers with the adults inside?  What are the cages made from?


----------



## seanbond

chandlermonster said:


> how big are those cylinder containers with the adults inside?  What are the cages made from?


i got them from wal-mart. there a gallon, ill keep them in these for a while then to something else.


----------



## seanbond

Rydog said:


> is that a balfouri I see......you lucky devil;P :evil:





thedude said:


> ...very lucky... nice pics man!



yea im glad she made it!
thanks, cant wait till they web things up and burrow and then i can take interesting pix.


----------



## seanbond

I know people are'nt to big into these but Orinthoctonus sp are some of my fav asians!!! I mean, there not aggressive, at least the 5 specimans i have arent but there sick! I wonder how many sp there are in this genus?? anyone else with these?? i know syn has some, anyone else like these??


----------



## bluegootty

ahh soo envy u right now.. damn balfori..how much u pay for those???high i bet.... :clap:


----------



## seanbond

i got it in the package so i definitely didnt pay the norm for it, well worth it!!


----------



## seanbond

what  could ever beat setting up homes  for lil monsters!!


----------



## thedude

all thsoe haplos?


----------



## seanbond

orinthoctonus sp juvs
orphaneous sp juvs


----------



## thedude

bad ass man


----------



## von_z

I have to know where you get your T's.  You don't have to give away any secrets, but can you list a couple of sources?  You have stuff I've never seen anyone else with.


----------



## seanbond

great spiders to have!


----------



## AlainL

Very nice collection man:clap:


----------



## seanbond

Several of the haplopelma genus, i luv these! deep burrowers that eat well! i have several of these "minax" n of course without proper id then who fu+k knos but reGARDless these are just sick! im a tigerstripe addickt!!


----------



## seanbond

got some Lampropelma finally!! i got the "borneo" n the "viocelpeps" im sure wrong spelling....cant wait ta c these guys grow, my viocel is 3 1/2 inch showing nice colors, seems to be a burrower like any other asian.


----------



## mitchell123

I love your thread man...keep it up:clap:


----------



## seanbond

*haplopelma schmidti*

sitting on its throne, a beast lurks........


----------



## seanbond

*orinthoctonus "surait thani"*

completely sick spid!


----------



## von_z

All hail  seanbond!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

Will you ever reveal your sources?????


----------



## seanbond

*haplopelma schmidti*

MaMMoth---giant female beast


----------



## seanbond

........................


----------



## von_z

You're just taunting me now...lol


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma schmidti lings
lampropelma "borneo" lings
phologius "sariana" ling


----------



## PoPpiLLs

seanbond when you get a chance post some pics of your T room man


----------



## T Frank

Awesome pictures


----------



## seanbond

out and about....


----------



## T Frank

Very nice T homes.


----------



## seanbond

*what could possibly be better than fixing up the spider room!*

my old way, was just to hold till my collect would sloooow down on growing!! im at 70 ish spiders right now, ggeee333ZZZzz! taking pix of the fam as i go, enjoy your sunday!!


----------



## ChrisNCT

Hows that M. balfouri doing?


----------



## seanbond

what a great sunday!


----------



## seanbond

ChrisNCT said:


> Hows that M. balfouri doing?


its doing good. havent gotten any good pix of it yet b/c it hasnt came out too much.. ill see its legs out of its lil tinnel but other than that, im waiting. it ate once. nice colors!


----------



## seanbond

*orphaneous sp*

this was sold too me as one but looks like a selenocosmia peerbomi---sick eater none the less, webs and burrows not sure on how big they get but im guessing 5-6in at best.


----------



## PoPpiLLs

nice pics seanbond and setups too


----------



## seanbond

PoPpiLLs said:


> nice pics seanbond and setups too


thanks, i try to keep them as natural as possible. with the right setup, they'll do the same things as if they were in the wild. love watching them make burrows and web it all up!


----------



## seanbond

unknown haplopelma, minax maybe stunning regardless....
one of my aussie t's..


----------



## seanbond

"mucho mula" everytime i look at this spid. cant wait to have a mature speciman. first time iv seen it out for a month or so, poss molted but no evidence.


----------



## seanbond

many holes hoLes holeS HOlES all over the place..


----------



## opticle

beautiful T's mate i love your setups and stuff you use in your enclosures...
top notch stuff!:drool: :drool:


----------



## reptist

*Nice*

This thread goes great w/ tool playing in the BG, just throwing that out for those who can appreciate it, Nice pix and T's, many familiar faces, pix are getting much better as well, bring on the sacs!!!! PEACE,    B.


----------



## AlainL

Hi Man,

Your enclosures are very nice and natural:clap: and your balfouri look very happy.

Nice pics also.


----------



## pearson340

what time do you take these pics i never see mine its been out once since its made its burrow man


----------



## seanbond

reptist said:


> This thread goes great w/ tool playing in the BG, just throwing that out for those who can appreciate it, Nice pix and T's, many familiar faces, pix are getting much better as well, bring on the sacs!!!! PEACE,    B.


im waiting on this minax to drop it anyday now...whats "BG" mean b?


----------



## Hamburglar

I think he meant "background" ...good music in the background always goes well with T photos.   Great shots...  I enjoyed viewing your spiders.  Many species I know very little about.......


----------



## seanbond

its a trip how long it takes a t to finally setup and web sometimes...90% of the time i put them in and they take to it quickly but there are those odd ball individuals you get that wont act right and wander or stay huddled for months even but finally come around and burrow like they should.. big female schmidti doesnt want to act right for me, might have to recreate 2 new setups for my monster female singa purps. (singapore blue)..heres some pix of others..


----------



## opticle

any chance you could post some more aussie T's up on your thread mate? and the Sp name? beautiful T's you have there


----------



## jukahman

Very nice set ups you got there.I wish i was that good in decorating...:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## seanbond

2000 freakin views im so kewl!


----------



## jukahman

hehehe...i guess you are...


----------



## seanbond

im just chilling at the gym, waiting on clients to come in and get tore up on these workouts i serve...
MARCH MADNESS is in full affect! who did the brackets? anyone into bball?? im thinking u.n.c. not that im a fan but there playing the best basketball if you ask me..and what about them damn DAWGS!! go GEORGIA!


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean, your collection is awsome.
Nice pictures 

I picked North Carolina over Duke in the finals.
Man, that's all I did today was watch basketball


----------



## seanbond

on another note....
my lakers are feasting in the west, tied for number 1 with the hornets. this nba season has been one of the best to watch if kobe doesnt get the mvp honors, im personally kidnapping david stern.


----------



## seanbond

*my great easter and hopefully yours!*

could you imagine doing a easter egg hunt and a lil kid going for a hole that has a female blondi guarding her sac!


----------



## syndicate

nice looking O.auerotibialis sean!


----------



## AlainL

Yep, very nice sean:clap:


----------



## fartkowski

I agree.
How big is it?


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> nice looking O.auerotibialis sean!





carpetpython said:


> Yep, very nice sean:clap:





fartkowski said:


> I agree.
> How big is it?


the first pix is of a 3-3.5 female
second pix is roughly the same size, my largest female is only maybe 5-5.5 these dont get to big to my knowledge..are there any bigger orinthoctonus sp known to the hobby? these have got to be some of the most docile asians i have came across, any thoughts?


----------



## syndicate

Ornithoctonus auerotibials can reach a good size.def 6+" im sure.while your auero may act quite docile all the ones i have are far from that hehe.ive even seen some of my little cb juvies flip on there back striking the air.out of the 3 described species of Ornithoctonus
O.auero may be the largest one.im not sure how big O.andersoni gets and Ornithoctonus costalis is a smaller species.


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> Ornithoctonus auerotibials can reach a good size.def 6+" im sure.while your auero may act quite docile all the ones i have are far from that hehe.ive even seen some of my little cb juvies flip on there back striking the air.out of the 3 described species of Ornithoctonus
> O.auero may be the largest one.im not sure how big O.andersoni gets and Ornithoctonus costalis is a smaller species.


do you have the O.andersoni??
post some pix if you do..bout to mate some haplopelma haihanum as we speak..


----------



## syndicate

Ornithoctonus andersoni isnt really in the hobby.hey you have a hainanum mature male?


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> Ornithoctonus andersoni isnt really in the hobby.hey you have a hainanum mature male?


oh ok
yes i do mating as we speak..i only have 2 females so here we go! he just matured got him from my boi "B" who looks out for me. how many females you got?


----------



## syndicate

i have one massive freshly molted female.prob almost 8" legspan.now did u get that male on loan?if not and u want to do a 50/50 send me a pm.
thanks


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma minax female prowling.....


----------



## seanbond

i was wondering how many others use live plants in there setups? i put gravel at the bottom for drainage and all most every t i have will bring a certain amount of the gravel to the top while clearing space at the bottom, anyone witnessed this? makes for kewl entrances at the top, almost like they are making driveways for themselves. my BIG female singapore blue molted and she is OFF DA CHAIN!! what a monster, will def take pix soon..


----------



## seanbond

orinthoctonus aureo.. one of my fav females!!


----------



## TarantulaLV

Great Pics!!!


----------



## seanbond

lampropelma "borneo" lings...just noticed one was missing a limb, who knew?? cant wait ta c these guys grown up, i have 5.


----------



## seanbond

one of my leggy ladies....."SP2"=singapore purp2=cyriopagopus sp.


----------



## von_z

As always, GREAT pics and GREAT spiders.  I am so jealous....:worship:


----------



## seanbond

von_z said:


> As always, GREAT pics and GREAT spiders.  I am so jealous....:worship:


thanks von Z! i want to add a couple more to my collect but who knows when i can get the ones i want due to rareness.


----------



## seanbond

Coremiocnemus sp. purple-Malaysian Purple Femur


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> one of my leggy ladies....."SP2"=singapore purp2=cyriopagopus sp.


Very nice pics Sean:clap: 

I'm not sure but doe's you Cyriopagopus sp. look Dehydrated


----------



## seanbond

carpetpython said:


> Very nice pics Sean:clap:
> 
> I'm not sure but doe's you Ciriopagopus sp. look Dehydrated


she was pretty beat up looking when i got her so iv been fatting her up with some roaches i mist enough but i do need to keep some sort of water dish in there, shes been eating well..my other big female of the same sp molted, shes gorgeous!


----------



## seanbond

Orinthoctonus sp- Surat Thani-


----------



## fartkowski

You've got a sweet collection man.
I always like looking at your pics


----------



## seanbond

orphaneous sp.==eats well, deep burrow, webs up as well..3-3.5 inch female


----------



## seanbond

my lakers pulled it out last night! Lamar Odom killed, kobe  finished the game off....got a trip lined up for borneo catch some earth tigers.


----------



## syndicate

seanbond said:


> got a trip lined up for borneo catch some earth tigers.


are you seriously going to Borneo?gettin permits to legally collect and export spiders out of the country isnt to easy man.


----------



## seanbond

good thing i have 9 months till my date.. ill be there for 3 weeks, iv already applied for my import license. very exciting to think that i could catch my own t's. what could possibly be better! not to mention my trip to nigeria in aug. my closest trip is in my cazemel however you spell it.


----------



## seanbond

mr debonair


----------



## seanbond

H. Schmidti ling 2.5--snatches pery quickly! within a blink, g00one!


----------



## verry_sweet

I really like the way you set up your enclosures and you have a nice healthy looking collection


----------



## seanbond

verry_sweet said:


> I really like the way you set up your enclosures and you have a nice healthy looking collection


i try to keep everything with them as natural as possible. thanx, this hobby is one of my many passions!


----------



## seanbond

bad news---my haplopelma haihainum was munched by one of my females.
im waiting right now for another male to be sent to me, she got some insertions so time will tell....he burrowed right next to her and i thought all would be well..nba playoffs r bout to kick off! import license coming soon, got some trips coming up collect my own sh**...great times ahead. hope everything is going just as good or better with everyone else!


----------



## fartkowski

Man I like the way you set your enclousures up.
Good job.
Hey Sean, who do think Is coming out of the east in the NBA.
I like the Raptors (cause I'm from Canada)
I'm guessing the Lakers from the west.


----------



## seanbond

fartkowski said:


> Man I like the way you set your enclousures up.
> Good job.
> Hey Sean, who do think Is coming out of the east in the NBA.
> I like the Raptors (cause I'm from Canada)
> I'm guessing the Lakers from the west.


LAKERS r str8 killin right now!!! kobe did one of the sickest dunks to date!
Reverse slam on the baseline!! tied with the hornets 4 western supremacy.
the east, its either boston or detroit defensive machines.. raptors are def going to challenge but if they run into that beast in cleveland its O-V-E-R


----------



## opticle

yeah..... what he said..:?  anyway, i love your choice of tarantulas, keep them haplopelmas coming!:clap:


----------



## seanbond

opticle said:


> yeah..... what he said..:?  anyway, i love your choice of tarantulas, keep them haplopelmas coming!:clap:


thanx alot! 
as requested......haplopelma longipes


----------



## opticle

stunning pics mate


----------



## seanbond

unknown haplopelma female, great setup..she has a 9inch burrow that turns into a outward tube at the top.


----------



## fartkowski

Sweet pics as usual.
I love the way some species build tunnels.


----------



## seanbond

some aussies.....great burrowers...


----------



## seanbond

p. sariana ling.....another great aussie to have, voracious eaters!


----------



## fartkowski

I really need to get some Aussies. 
Nice pics


----------



## opticle

hey sean them p.sarina are fast ah???  nice pic


----------



## seanbond

opticle said:


> hey sean them p.sarina are fast ah???  nice pic


im sure they are.....i never give mine the chance to exercise that right but im sure ill c sum speed when i transfer to a bigger house. these aussie t's are def kewl and build intricate burrow systems..


----------



## seanbond

hope everyone is well, my orinthoctonus chillin......prolly a great example of what they would do in the wild....chilobrachys ready for feeding..


----------



## seanbond

im back from a great mexico trip! will post more pix later...


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean welcome back 
What kind of fish you holding in that pic?


----------



## seanbond

a nurse shark! big fish huh


----------



## seanbond

mas mexico!


----------



## seanbond

time to bring my thread back to LIFE!


----------



## opticle

yeah mate hit us with some sweet pics, i was wondering when you were gonna post in your thread again


----------



## seanbond

*Lampropelma "orange fringe"*


----------



## seanbond

*these guys eat great! monster diggers!*


----------



## fartkowski

Hey man 
I see you got the pictures up 
Great pics as usual. 
I look forward to seeing many more


----------



## seanbond

thanks for helping me get back on track man...:worship:


----------



## fartkowski

No problem. Anytime man. 
I expect more pictures tho


----------



## seanbond

One of my fav ladies of the bunch, coming off of a fresh molt.


----------



## syndicate

nice auereotibialis Sean!
u need to change your label on this species tho 





> Lampropelma "orange fringe"


i dont think they will ever end up in the genus Lampropelma as those are aboreal tarantulas ;]
this species is a burrower.there still undescribed but the proper label for them now would be Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo" or "orange fringe"


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> nice auereotibialis Sean!
> u need to change your label on this species tho
> 
> i dont think they will ever end up in the genus Lampropelma as those are aboreal tarantulas ;]
> this species is a burrower.there still undescribed but the proper label for them now would be Ornithoctoninae sp."Borneo" or "orange fringe"


will do syn.
has your o.f. been growing rather quick as well?? i like how they use debris to make vertical tunnels.


----------



## syndicate

yeah they grow pretty fast.im working on breeding them right now.


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> yeah they grow pretty fast.im working on breeding them right now.


great job we need more of these around!


----------



## seanbond

mucho mula finally came out for a fraction of a sec!






these aussie t's are coloring up nice..


----------



## fartkowski

Nice Aussie's 
I just got my two first aussie T's. I gotta fish them out for a couple of pics


----------



## AlainL

Nice balfouri:clap: 

your other spiders and pics are very nice too


----------



## seanbond

Monster female singapore blue


----------



## syndicate

nice one!shes a looker!


----------



## pato_chacoana

Very nice collection Sean! Not much into NW though?

pato


----------



## opticle

old worlds are more fun to observe  sexy collection Sean


----------



## seanbond

pato_chacoana said:


> Very nice collection Sean! Not much into NW though?
> 
> pato


great observation! i only have one.



opticle said:


> old worlds are more fun to observe  sexy collection Sean


ima old school kinda guy so that makes me an old worlder, thanx opticle!


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> nice one!shes a looker!


thanx chris!
iv got another female with more of the purple look, need to get some better shots..


----------



## seanbond

selenocosmia effera, plumpies, cyriopagopus "borneo",


----------



## seanbond

p. sariana











orange fringe






orphaneous sp


----------



## seanbond

*Thrigmopoeus truculentes*

was happenin captain..


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean 
Great pics, keep them coming 
I really like your Thrigmopoeus truculentes


----------



## syndicate

oh nice truclentus.is that a male?looks like hes showing some signs of swollen palps.


----------



## seanbond

chris i never sex them. umm im guessing you might be right, you gonna breed these too?


----------



## syndicate

i have a pair right now so im gonna try.just waiting for the male to mature


----------



## von_z

More great pics.  You probably have the most interesting collection on this board.


----------



## seanbond

von_z said:


> More great pics.  You probably have the most interesting collection on this board.


thanks von z!
its some great collects on this site..


----------



## seanbond

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis










Ornithoctoninae sp."Malaysia" lurking..


----------



## fartkowski

How big is your Ornithoctonus aureotibialis?
I got a little guy at 1.5". I'm looking forward to see this guy as an adult


----------



## seanbond

hey fartkowski, 
iv got 4 orinthoctonus sp all ranging from 3.5 to 4.5.. they make cool burrows and will use debris for their entrance...one of my fav sp! great coloring aswell..


----------



## Stamper

Really nice lookin' Ornithoctonus aureotibialis you got there 
I like its burrow


----------



## seanbond

Stamper said:


> Really nice lookin' Ornithoctonus aureotibialis you got there
> I like its burrow


thanx!
one of my fav sp..


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Apophis

Nice Cyrio! :clap: 
I like 'em when they are dark like that!


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


>


oooooooooo I like this guy


----------



## Grako

Nice collection.  Love the colours on the Ornithoctonus aureotibialis and that is a very cool looking burrow.


----------



## seanbond

Grako said:


> Nice collection.  Love the colours on the Ornithoctonus aureotibialis and that is a very cool looking burrow.


one of my favs, cant wait to get more specimans in this genus..


----------



## seanbond

i luv looking at these guys..
Phlogius  papuanus


----------



## AlainL

Hey Sean,

Your Lampropelma violaceopes is a beauty:clap: 

All your other spiders too of course


----------



## seanbond

this is one of my fav genus too..........


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean 
What species is that last one?
Need to add it to my list


----------



## Mako16

It's C.schioedtei . Gorgeous spider .


----------



## seanbond

these guys like taking pix.........


----------



## opticle

sean.....your pictures always amaze me, your spiders are amazing....


----------



## pato_chacoana

opticle said:


> old worlds are more fun to observe  sexy collection Sean


I don't think so...  

Nice pics and spiders Sean, a growing collection you have!  

pato.


----------



## seanbond

lovely sp!


----------



## chris 71

nice spiders your H. schmidti looks huge how big is she


----------



## seanbond

shes at least 7 im thinking. never had the nerve to measure her..


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

Orange Fringe having a snack..


----------



## fartkowski

Nice pics Sean 
As usual. 
Did you get any pokies yet


----------



## seanbond

fartkowski said:


> Nice pics Sean
> As usual.
> Did you get any pokies yet


not yet but i might be getting some from syn's recent batch..

haplopelma schmidti juvs


----------



## seanbond

Orinthoctonus A. young female..


----------



## seanbond

minax female having a snack..


----------



## opticle

mmmm beautiful furry black critter, frog looks like it having a bad day


----------



## Skullptor

Very nice C. Schioedtei, Sean.


----------



## von_z

Once again, more beautiful T's.  Nice pics!


----------



## Apophis

Very nice H. minax!


----------



## Scott C.

What kind of amph. you feedin' that _minax_, dude? Breed 'em? Buy 'em? Fnd 'em locally?

Great pics of a sweet collection by the way... Thanks for showing it


----------



## seanbond

opticle said:


> mmmm beautiful furry black critter, frog looks like it having a bad day


yea i luv black t's..



forensics said:


> Very nice C. Schioedtei, Sean.


one of my fav genus... these are true beauties full grown..



von_z said:


> Once again, more beautiful T's.  Nice pics!


thanks von z!



Apophis said:


> Very nice H. minax!


She is a beast..


Scott C. said:


> What kind of amph. you feedin' that _minax_, dude? Breed 'em? Buy 'em? Fnd 'em locally?
> 
> I stay right by heavily wooded area..when it rains, these guys are everywhere in many sizes..
> 
> Great pics of a sweet collection by the way... Thanks for showing it


thanks dude!


----------



## seanbond

Haplopelma hainanum


----------



## fartkowski

Nice Haplopelma hainanum.
I really need to boost my Haplo collection.


----------



## seanbond

haplos are a great genus..


----------



## syndicate

great lookin hainanum Sean!any luck breeding them yet?


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> great lookin hainanum Sean!any luck breeding them yet?


unfortunetly not...my younger female ate the male, then she molted....


----------



## seanbond

lyrognathus crotalus


----------



## seanbond

Haplopelma Longipes


----------



## seanbond

Sariana


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## fartkowski

OOOOOOOOOO 
Nice ones Sean


----------



## Skullptor

Man, you get some great spiders!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

anyone with balfouri and coremiocnemis "malaysian purple"........is it just my specimans or does anyone notice how elusive these spids are?? iv only seen both 10x or less since iv had them...occassionally there legs are out but thats about it..any thoughts on these??


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean.
My M balfouri is out about half the time. 
I can view it everytime it's out, but if I try to take the lid off the deli cup, it shoots back down the hole.
Nice pictures


----------



## syndicate

hey Sean how many aureotibialis females do you have?


----------



## seanbond

3 and one male possibly.....


----------



## seanbond

sucks to know that im going to have to get rid of most of my collection..  im only keeping the rarest ones..look for most of these guys in the classifieds..


----------



## syndicate

thats to bad Sean :/
shoot me a pm before u put up your list.


----------



## fartkowski

Man that sucks Sean.
Too bad I'm in Canada. I'd be interested in a few of them.


----------



## seanbond

on the hunt..


----------



## seanbond

8 freakin thousand hits, yEAh!


----------



## seanbond

looks like i wont be moving after all, got another job offer here in the "A" yeah!


mahne i be on it all night, all,  all,  day, stra8 up pimp if you looking for me you can find me in the "A" "A" "A"   i be on that kryptonite, str8 up on that kryptonite..


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

immature chilo fimbr






ling chilo india


----------



## Apophis

Nice pics man, but are you sure that C. fimbriatus is immature?


----------



## syndicate

Apophis said:


> Nice pics man, but are you sure that C. fimbriatus is immature?


i was thinking the same thing.you might need to find yourself a girl!


----------



## seanbond

Thanks guys, i started thinking the same thing the other day


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

one of the coolest and rarest


----------



## mitchell123

seanbond said:


> one of the coolest and rarest




Haplopelma robustum 


Nice shots man... keep it up


----------



## seanbond

mitchell123 said:


> Haplopelma robustum
> 
> 
> Nice shots man... keep it up


hey thanks, this one is actually a borneo black which is a undes cyriop sp. or whatever it turns out to be...cant wait for ot to mature, syndicate has a adult female if you wanna check.


----------



## fartkowski

Nice one Sean 
I really need one of these.


----------



## seanbond

orange fringe


----------



## seanbond

one of my fav ladies enjoying her afternoon snack


----------



## testdasi

What is it eating? Looks like a gecko.


----------



## seanbond

anole..........


----------



## seanbond

another orange fringe


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Taipan

What is that?


----------



## seanbond

Selenocosmia phillipinus


----------



## GoTerps

seanbond said:


> Selenocosmia phillipinus


Double check the genus  

Eric


----------



## seanbond

GoTerps said:


> Double check the genus
> 
> Eric


ooops, what was it eric?


----------



## seanbond

selenobrachy? something like that


----------



## syndicate

Whats up Sean,
For the time being its Selenobrachys.Will prob see that change in the 
future tho ;]
-Chris


----------



## seanbond

im down to 20 something spiders now, sucks...


----------



## Scott C.

Why's that bro? You hoppin' out for a bit?

... and gotta love those filipinos... cool little buggers. Nice pic.


----------



## seanbond

Scott C. said:


> Why's that bro? You hoppin' out for a bit?
> 
> ... and gotta love those filipinos... cool little buggers. Nice pic.


naaw, im doing a lil moving right now, me and my gurl kinda taking a "breather"
im keeping the rarest ones and will add more towards the end of the yr, maybe even in a couple of months..


----------



## Scott C.

ooph... Good luck with the breather brotha... and the movin'


----------



## seanbond

i dont kno when she lost it but it will be back next molt


----------



## varucu

awww man... hope she'll be ok with just one


----------



## kcpzpr

BIG girl :clap: She definitely can take care of herself


----------



## seanbond

sulawesi, eating


----------



## syndicate

Is that a mushroom growing in there Sean?
If so I would remove it!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## fartkowski

Nice one Sean


----------



## Mook

Great pictures


----------



## seanbond

fartkowski said:


> Nice one Sean


thanks fartkowski


Mook said:


> Great pictures


thanks mook


----------



## seanbond

i think this lady is a minax varient or just sub adult coloring?


----------



## seanbond




----------



## syndicate

nice spider Sean!


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> nice spider Sean!


thanks chris, hows your sac and the breeding of the aureotibialis? where is the arndstis??


----------



## seanbond

bluuurrrrrrryyyyyyy


----------



## Anastasia

seanbond said:


> bluuurrrrrrryyyyyyy


Lol, yes, but
I really enjoy you non blurry pictures  
nice collection of haplopelma 
I cant keep them crazy spiders


----------



## Luiscifer

*haplo*

Those haplo's are simply gorgeous!


----------



## seanbond

lets get this thread back rolling.......lakers 2009 champs!!
chilobrachy sp india


----------



## seanbond

orange fringe


----------



## seanbond

was out of commission for several months dating from nov-feb.
i had a couple of people waiting patiently to get there spiders sent to them and they were sent or money in return, to make a long story short...glad to be BACK!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I really like those pic's of the orange fringe.  Very cool looking T.


----------



## fartkowski

Nice shots as always Sean 
Nice to have you back.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

i hope you'll had a chance to see d-wade go off last night!! 12 treys combined with cooks, WOW! nobody could stop em, cookin everyone on the perimeter. lets go LAKERS tonight in utah!


----------



## John Kanker

great photos.
thanks 
John


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> i hope you'll had a chance to see d-wade go off last night!! 12 treys combined with cooks, WOW! nobody could stop em, cookin everyone on the perimeter. lets go LAKERS tonight in utah!


It's baseball season here in Toronto 
Damn Raptors.
Very nice O. aureotibialis


----------



## seanbond

kobe had a horrible game last night......missed the game winner that would have brought the sweep...........back to our feature presentation..


----------



## seanbond

re did this tank for her.........


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

Lakers tonight at 1030 vs houston!!


----------



## fartkowski

Is that Haplopelma schmidti?
Very nice.

Tough one for the Lakers. Kobe will come back stronger in game 2 



seanbond said:


>


----------



## seanbond

fartkowski said:


> Is that Haplopelma schmidti?
> Very nice.
> 
> Tough one for the Lakers. Kobe will come back stronger in game 2


yea she is..
tell me about it, sukd a__ last night. they were flat and kobe took to many shots. lakers r not a half court slow it down team


----------



## seanbond

unknown haplopelma poss?


----------



## _bob_

Looks like a Ornithoctonus sp.


----------



## seanbond

_bob_ said:


> Looks like a Ornithoctonus sp.


possibly, ment to add that


----------



## syndicate

Sean your unknown spider is _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _;]
-Chris


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> Sean your unknown spider is _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis _;]
> -Chris


really? theres no hint of orange on the front legs tho??


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Sean 
I love your setups.


----------



## seanbond

thanks bro.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That's a pretty neat looking burrow/tube-web.


----------



## PoPpiLLs

Good to see you back man I always liked your setups


----------



## seanbond

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's a pretty neat looking burrow/tube-web.


     def one of my fav setups and female



PoPpiLLs said:


> Good to see you back man I always liked your setups


       thanx man


----------



## seanbond




----------



## marvs08

Nice collection there Sean... May I ask where did you get your Orphnaecus sp? Was it from way down here? No need to specify the person though, just the place, cause we got lots of those here in our country (it is one of our native/local Tarantula sp)... Problem is, we are actually having a hard time, keeping it in captivity, even harder trying to breed them...:?


----------



## seanbond

marvs08 said:


> Nice collection there Sean... May I ask where did you get your Orphnaecus sp? Was it from way down here? No need to specify the person though, just the place, cause we got lots of those here in our country (it is one of our native/local Tarantula sp)... Problem is, we are actually having a hard time, keeping it in captivity, even harder trying to breed them...:?


i sold it last yr but it was nice.
got it from someone here on the boards.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Man, where's that S.arndsti?


----------



## seanbond

cant get a good pic yet.
was waiting for it to molt but its just been sitting, burrowed a little, so waiting game.....


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Sean, as usual


----------



## seanbond




----------



## BoBaZ

She's amazing :drool:


----------



## seanbond

BoBaZ said:


> She's amazing :drool:


thnax alot!!
shes one my my favs.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

a very shy lady indeed..


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

one of the nicest pick ups of the yr


----------



## fartkowski

OOOOOOOOOOOO
Very nice Sean.


----------



## seanbond

i luv this sp, you have sum too rit?
how big r yours?


----------



## fartkowski

Yeah, mine is about 4" right now.
I think she is gonna molt soon


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

the show continues...


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## fartkowski

You can't see me 
Nice shot Sean.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## Thompson08

This thread is awesome man! Keep up the good work


----------



## seanbond

thanks alot bro!!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## fartkowski

Nice H schmidti there Sean


----------



## seanbond

thanx bro, i need a male for this female soon


----------



## seanbond

actin a fool at the gym


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

orinthoctonus nest


----------



## seanbond

lurking female  haplopelma hainanum


----------



## seanbond

Happy 4th everyone!
haplopelma minax female


----------



## seanbond

im hanging out in cali!!!!
talk about weather change, i went from ga's 100 to 80 now im in 72 to 50!!
weather out here is phenomenal people! hope everyone is well, miss my t's at the house.


----------



## seanbond

juv female chilobrachy sp


----------



## seanbond




----------



## moose35

thats a nice looking chilobrachys



      moose


----------



## syndicate

Nice one Sean!Thats the species from India right?Mine are still in viles lol!
Looking very cool!
I believe they are _Chilobrachys sp_."Meghalaya Small" 
-Chris


----------



## seanbond

moose35 said:


> thats a nice looking chilobrachys
> 
> y thank you sir!!
> 
> 
> moose





syndicate said:


> Nice one Sean!Thats the species from India right?Mine are still in viles lol!
> Looking very cool!
> I believe they are _Chilobrachys sp_."Meghalaya Small"
> -Chris


ok, well i guess i have a name to put on this spidas container, preciate bro.


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Chilobrachys Sean.
About how big do these guys get?


----------



## seanbond

fartkowski said:


> Very nice Chilobrachys Sean.
> About how big do these guys get?


thanks bro, not sure, i think this is a smaller chilo for all i kno. it might even be full grown. syn would kno more about the adult size.


----------



## seanbond

lampropelma sp, orange fringe


----------



## BoBaZ

That Lampropelma sp.  is so cool !


----------



## syndicate

Its not a lampropelma ;]


----------



## HaploFool

Stunning Pics... very nice collection you have there! I'm working toward that myself!


----------



## seanbond

BoBaZ said:


> That Lampropelma sp.  is so cool !


y thank you!!



syndicate said:


> Its not a lampropelma ;]


so what is it chris?



HaploFool said:


> Stunning Pics... very nice collection you have there! I'm working toward that myself!


thanks bro!


----------



## seanbond

orange fringe


----------



## syndicate

seanbond said:


> so what is it chris?
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Its a undescribed Ornithoctoninae species that doesn't fit into any current genus yet.
> Lampropelma are arboreal spiders.Like the Borneo blacks and the Singapore blue!
> -Chris


----------



## seanbond

this lady molted about 2 weeks ago


----------



## seanbond

another orinthoctonus aureotibialis female


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

another lazy day at the beach


----------



## TiberiuSahly

seanbond said:


> another orinthoctonus aureotibialis female


You have just convinced me to buy this species too. I hope you are pleased with yourself!  . That orange on the legs looks amazing. Is it from the flash or is it always visible like that?
Regards!


----------



## seanbond

Thanks alot!!
It is visible on all of my ladies except one and i think it wears off the older they get but you can still see it faintly..these one of my faves, drop wat ur doing now and get one!!


----------



## seanbond

juvenile cyriopagopus sulawesi female


----------



## seanbond

orinthoctonus a.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

seanbond said:


> another lazy day at the beach


What kinda spider is that?


----------



## seanbond

hahaha, the biggest one iv ever seen!
this guy had to be at least 1,000 lbs, absolutely B.I.G. in person


----------



## seanbond

coremiocnemis valida
he or she def needs a molt, rough looking. im leaning towards male.


----------



## fartkowski

Cool collection man 
I always like looking at your O aureotibialis


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Orinthoctonus aureotibialis Beautiful !


----------



## jani taler

Yes, ornitochtonus is really amazing:worship: 
Im loking for this species a long time, but I can´t find it anywhere:d


----------



## syndicate

Just to let you guys know its spelled *Ornithoctonus*


----------



## seanbond

thankx everyone!!! def one of my favs too and ill remember that tip chris!


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctonus adult female


----------



## seanbond

orange fringe den


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma minax


----------



## moose35

seanbond said:


> ornithoctonus adult female


awesome spider.
i guess you don't know the species?



      moose


----------



## seanbond

yeah im told its a aureotibialis minus the loud orange striping. thanx, she s a nice speciman. i noticed your sig at the bottom, hilarious!!!!


----------



## seanbond

chilobrachy sp guangxieses, however you spell it.


----------



## seanbond

not my normal stuff guys but here goes........
Cyriocosmus bertae


----------



## Fingolfin

Great pics Sean! I like that all yr enclosures have cool detailing.... and you always seem to have unique or rarer Ts... nicely done!


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean,
what's that Cyriocosmus bertae doing in this thread 
Are getting into itchy T's?


----------



## seanbond

thanks guys!!
i believe this to be Ami yupanquii


----------



## recluse

Nice Sean. I am more and more drawn to the old world spids. gotta love the attitude. Thinking of getting into them exclusivley.


----------



## ronin

Awesome pics Sean.  Thanks for sharing.  You could say that the Ami sp. is just a color morph of the balfouri...extremely rare.


----------



## seanbond

recluse said:


> Nice Sean. I am more and more drawn to the old world spids. gotta love the attitude. Thinking of getting into them exclusivley.


yea there my fav between the two. mine dont really show any attitude other than transfers in and outa cages.




ronin said:


> Awesome pics Sean.  Thanks for sharing.  You could say that the Ami sp. is just a color morph of the balfouri...extremely rare.


this ami sp is def kewl looking. thanx!


----------



## seanbond

young female ornithoctonus


----------



## jani taler

Wow!!! thats gorgeous aureotibialis!:drool:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Nice Ornithoctonus a.  And "hole" :}


----------



## seanbond

thanks alot!
one out of four that really needs a male.


----------



## seanbond

gotta like them ho'  le   s!!


----------



## TiberiuSahly

Gorgeous species! Can't wait for mine to arrive! Are they fast growers?

Regards!


----------



## seanbond

immature male borneo black


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Sick spiders, Sean!!!
How's the arndsti, get a sac yet?


----------



## seanbond

Rick McJimsey said:


> Sick spiders, Sean!!!
> How's the arndsti, get a sac yet?


thanx bro!
im still mating them now, the female is really wierd about eating for whatever reason. she is burrowed up and she never comes out. iv tried roaches but she hasnt eaten in sometime. def not looking gravid either so im still being patient. im waiting on another female so i can give him another lady to mate with.


----------



## syndicate

seanbond said:


> immature borneo black


Nice pic..Looking very male to me


----------



## seanbond

ooops, i ment to put that.
you still got a female for him?

he def is!


----------



## seanbond

Ornithoctoninae species, orange fringe


----------



## Zoltan

Hi Sean,



seanbond said:


> i believe this to be Ami yupanquii


Is that the name you bought it with?


----------



## seanbond

no.
looks exactly like what rick west has on his site tho.
of course you cant get a 100% id from a pik either.


----------



## seanbond

chilobrachy sp.


----------



## moose35

is that the same chilo i liked a bunch of pictures back?

if so it looks even better.


              moose


----------



## seanbond

thanx moose, yea its the same one.
dude those quotes r killn me, lol.


----------



## T-REX

Borneo black - amazing...


----------



## seanbond

thanx man!
wish i had a lady growing up with him.


----------



## seanbond

Ornithoctoninae species, orange fringe


----------



## PoPpiLLs

Sean I said it once and I'm saying it again man I love your setups


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Sean 
How big is your Ornithoctoninae species, orange fringe?


----------



## seanbond

PoPpiLLs said:


> Sean I said it once and I'm saying it again man I love your setups


thanks bro!!!



fartkowski said:


> Very nice Sean
> How big is your Ornithoctoninae species, orange fringe?


i think my biggest one is around 3-3.5 inches. im thinking i have 2 males one female so we ll see. how big are yours?


----------



## seanbond

Augacephalus sp Mozambique
i c u......


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean
Mine are about the same size. I believe my female is gonna molt soon


----------



## Koh_

i wanna see him/her out !
i have to get one oneday..


----------



## moose35

seanbond said:


> Augacephalus sp Mozambique
> i c u......


cool pic


    moose


----------



## seanbond

thanx guys!
chilobrachy webbing


----------



## seanbond

Ornithoctoninae species, orange fringe


----------



## seanbond

haploplema vonwirthi


----------



## Warren Bautista

Great spiders man! I like that Haplopelma vonwirthi! That cricket going down the burrow is screwed. lol


----------



## JC50

Sweet collection.You definitely have some awesome T`s.


----------



## seanbond

Cyriocosmus bertae


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma vonwirthi


----------



## Spyder 1.0

oh man, look at those buts. sean, check out my Hap tank in my youtube channel, you may like it 

Took the plunge and bought my first haplopelma


----------



## seanbond

spyderowner69 said:


> oh man, look at those buts. sean, check out my Hap tank in my youtube channel, you may like it
> 
> Took the plunge and bought my first haplopelma


nice pick up man!
go get some more asap!

haplopelma minax female in her new tank.


----------



## jani taler

She is beautiful!
I need to get this specie:razz:


----------



## syndicate

That minax is a beauty!


----------



## seanbond

thanks guys!


----------



## TiberiuSahly

Apart from the T, nobody mentioned anything about the setup which I find awesome!
Regards!


----------



## TheNatural

Great collection, I love your aureotibialis, congrats!
edit* - nice setups too!


----------



## seanbond

thankx everyone!


----------



## seanbond

chilobrachy fimbriatus


----------



## seanbond

fresh molt female coremiocnemis valida


----------



## J.huff23

I love that fimbriatus. One of my favorites.


----------



## seanbond

j.everson23 said:


> I love that fimbriatus. One of my favorites.


thanx man, ima try to breed these too.


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctonus aureotibialis female


----------



## PoPpiLLs

seanbond i would love to see pics of all your setups, you o. aureotibialis looks like she is a monster.


----------



## seanbond

shes about 5.5 6inches or so, thanx!
smaller female ornithoctonus a.


----------



## jani taler

Wow, what a beauty, I need to get this specie


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

chilobrachys sp


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## J.huff23

I like that before and after molt picture of your chilobrachy sp!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Koh_

seanbond said:


>


that is super amazing looking. :clap:


----------



## syndicate

Nice shot man!Your pics have been improving a lot lately!


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> Nice shot man!Your pics have been improving a lot lately!


thanx brosef!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## DDaake

Why do you get *ALL* the good lookin' asian girls? Share the love.:drool:


----------



## seanbond

DDaake said:


> Why do you get *ALL* the good lookin' asian girls? Share the love.:drool:


iv got some and my boi syndicate has the rest. theres still some left out there for ya!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## jani taler

Great looking Aureotibialiss!:drool:


----------



## sharpfang

*Nice Pics Ya Got!*

I  like the aureo and her home shes got.................................Jason..... 

View attachment 80713


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## Mattyb

Very nice pics, love the setups.


----------



## seanbond

thank you sir!


----------



## Teal

*WOW! Very nice Ts in there... though I don't know what any of them are LOL *


----------



## seanbond

ima have to put names again, forget about them when im rushing.
thank you tho!


----------



## Hobo

Sweet Ts. Someone loves the webbers, I think!


----------



## seanbond

immature male borneo black


----------



## Mattyb

^^^that's a beautiful T.


----------



## seanbond

thanks, he's still got plenty of room to fill out.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

thanks everyone for the comments
ornithoctonus aureotibialis female


----------



## T Frank

Awesome pictures!!!
Love the puppy!


----------



## seanbond

thanks alot.


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctanae sp orange fringe


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma minax


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctanae sp orange fringe needing a molt


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctonus


----------



## pato_chacoana

That Borneo Black is a beauty Sean!! I should have bought some, but I'm still obsessed with Theraphosa, Xenesthis, Pamphobeteus and all those big southamerican terrestrials! haha   maybe next year!

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## TiberiuSahly

Man you have an awesome asian collection...


----------



## seanbond

thanx everyone!
haplopelma schmidti female


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Mattyb

That is one of the most adorable pit pups i have ever seen!


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma vietnam sp


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma schmidti female


----------



## seanbond




----------



## _bob_

does she go into the bag? lol


----------



## jani taler

Wow, great dog!:drool:


----------



## seanbond

thanx everyone!


----------



## spen

love your dog :worship:


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

haplopelma minax female, fresh molt


----------



## DDaake

Awesome as always!

Your enclosures seem to have a great medium for obligate burrowers. And looks great!
What are you using?


----------



## MissChelly

Lovely Ts... and your pup is too adorable for words!! >_< Those eyes! Awww.


----------



## seanbond

DDaake said:


> Awesome as always!
> 
> Your enclosures seem to have a great medium for obligate burrowers. And looks great!
> What are you using?


thanks alot ddake!!
i used a combo of moss, coco brick and some sort of soil i found at a gardening place. turned out pretty good, no mold.


----------



## seanbond

MissChelly said:


> Lovely Ts... and your pup is too adorable for words!! >_< Those eyes! Awww.


thank ya vury much!


----------



## fartkowski

Awesome as always Sean 
That puppy is way too cute


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma hainanum, rare sighting. she is to close to the top for me to take it off so, these were the best piks


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Nice Screen.  just kidding. Really good looking T.    I like that shady grey coloring, almost like a midnight blue..


----------



## seanbond

yea i know, nice lid, thanx!


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctanae sp orange fringe


----------



## Teal

*Very cool! *


----------



## seanbond

Teal said:


> *Very cool! *


and so are U!


----------



## seanbond

coremiocnemis valida needing a enclosure change.


----------



## Teal

*Neat lookin' spider.. I like its colour combo *


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice coremiocnemis valida.
I have to get my hands on one of these


----------



## jani taler

gorgeous! How big is she or he?


----------



## seanbond

Teal said:


> *Neat lookin' spider.. I like its colour combo *


thank ya vury much



fartkowski said:


> Very nice coremiocnemis valida.
> I have to get my hands on one of these


get your hands on several 



jani taler said:


> gorgeous! How big is she or he?


y thank ya, i believe female and she is only around 2.5 3, all three of them.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice shots of the c. valida.


----------



## seanbond

thank you sir.


----------



## seanbond

chilobrachy fimbriatus


----------



## seanbond

a growing cyriopagopus sulawesi sp


----------



## seanbond

chilobracy g.


----------



## Teal

*Awesome shot! All that webbing is really cool lookin' *


----------



## seanbond

Teal said:


> *Awesome shot! All that webbing is really cool lookin' *


yeah she luvs webbing, seems to be the case with most chilos.


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma lividum


----------



## Teal

*Lovely! The more I see of them... the more I want one. Though, I probably see more of them NOW than I would if I had one lol *


----------



## seanbond

her enclosure before she does whatever with it


----------



## seanbond

minax hole


----------



## sharpfang

*Nice Puppy Sean...and pix as Usual.*

Post more Please......Good webbers!
- Jason


{Goin' to friends house Teal, in rosa.......Be back in 3 hrs.}


----------



## Teal

*Awesome shot! You really have some impressive Ts 

(Jason, how'd you know I would check this thread? LOL) *


----------



## seanbond

thank ya thank ya, you lll r far to kind..

coremiocnemis valida


----------



## seanbond

its always nice to see this lady strolling...


----------



## Teal

*Is that an H. albo? In any event... she is stunning! *


----------



## codykrr

hey sean, since you seem to know your stuff about asian species. want to help me out?.

can you look at my "C. huahini" for me. it looks very similar to the C. guxinesis(i know i probly butchered the spelling:wall


----------



## Endagr8

Teal said:


> *Is that an H. albo? In any event... she is stunning! *


_Haplopelma schmidti_.


----------



## Teal

*Yeaaahh.. I realized it wasn't an H. albo afterwards LOL lack of colour on the legs.

Crap.. that means ANOTHER really pretty Haplo that I like! *


----------



## TheTsupreme

Great collection, Beautiful spiders, And Hogh quality setups. followed your thread from the 1st page to this one. keep it coming!


----------



## seanbond

TheTsupreme said:


> Great collection, Beautiful spiders, And Hogh quality setups. followed your thread from the 1st page to this one. keep it coming!


thanx, collection has definitely been thru some changes since the first page.


----------



## seanbond

augcephalus sp mozambique


----------



## seanbond

this lil lady needs some fattening


----------



## Teal

*Ooh I can't wait for my A. sp. mozambique slings to grow up! I hope that look that good!

That last T is lovely! The markings are wonderful *


----------



## Fingolfin

*augcephalus sp mozambique* Wow, that T is really gorgeous! Very nice!!


----------



## Mvskokee

augcephalus sp mozambique is smokin. cant wait for mine to get that size


----------



## seanbond

Teal said:


> *Ooh I can't wait for my A. sp. mozambique slings to grow up! I hope that look that good!
> That last T is lovely! The markings are wonderful *


thanx, im sure yours will llok awesome



Fingolfin said:


> *augcephalus sp mozambique* Wow, that T is really gorgeous! Very nice!!


hope to get a male at some point, she is def reclusive.



Mvskokee said:


> augcephalus sp mozambique is smokin. cant wait for mine to get that size


they will look great, hope u get a male too.


----------



## seanbond

coremiocnemis valida


----------



## Redneck

Great shots.. Awesome collection you got going!!


----------



## seanbond

Redneck said:


> Great shots.. Awesome collection you got going!!


thanx alot red!


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma vonwirthi in hole


----------



## seanbond

i will miss you lovely lady...


----------



## DDaake

sorry man, h. schmidti?


----------



## Teal

*Oh no  She was beautiful *


----------



## seanbond

she will live on thru the thread


----------



## seanbond

cyriopagopus sulawesi


----------



## Teal

*Very pretty! You have such random, but cool, species *


----------



## seanbond

Teal said:


> *Very pretty! You have such random, but cool, species *


thank you sunshine.


----------



## seanbond

Teal said:


> *Very pretty! You have such random, but cool, species *


thank you sunshine.


----------



## Dinho

Yours T's are very sweet.
Your puppy is very sweet too


----------



## crawltech

sick cryo Sean!


----------



## seanbond

thanx everyone.


----------



## seanbond

coremiocnemis valida


----------



## seanbond

cyriopagopus scho.


----------



## Teal

*Wow! What a gorgeous T!  *


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma minax


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

to dig up or not to digup?
mated my female selenocosmia arndsti with "Philth's" male back in 7/16/09
several times and witnessed good insertions, i think.
she burrowed all the way down to the bottom and blocked off both exits on 12-4. she has been sealed up since, so what you think?
dig up?
leave alone and just wait?


----------



## Sundan

Is the tank escape secure ? If it is i would rather let them be safe and not risk to kill some of them, if the tank isnt secure, my personal choice would be dig,unless you could make it secure or put it into something bigger that is.

My gf would kill me if there was suddenly a zillion spiders everywhere


----------



## seanbond

nothing has happened yet, hoping!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice pics Sean.  Are the last two of an ami sp. and o. aureotibialis?


----------



## seanbond

yes, ill prolly sell the ami sp, need to cut down on my kollection.


----------



## Teal

*Good lordy that is one GORGEOUS T!! 
O. aureotibialis is next on my list.. how often do you see yours? *


----------



## seanbond

Teal said:


> *Good lordy that is one GORGEOUS T!!
> O. aureotibialis is next on my list.. how often do you see yours? *


i c them all pretty often, specially since its warming up now.
getchew one!


----------



## crawltech

The O. aureotibialis is killer!....where are they native too??...asian??....almost look like haplo cousins........Nice pics Sean!


----------



## seanbond

crawltech said:


> The O. aureotibialis is killer!....where are they native too??...asian??....almost look like haplo cousins........Nice pics Sean!


they are def asian, not sure of there ranges but awesome to have! not as bulit as a haplo but sik!


----------



## syndicate

crawltech said:


> The O. aureotibialis is killer!....where are they native too??...asian??....almost look like haplo cousins........Nice pics Sean!


There from Thailand ;]
Also belonging to the same sub family as _Haplopelma_ which is _Ornithoctoninae_.


----------



## crawltech

syndicate said:


> There from Thailand ;]
> Also belonging to the same sub family as _Haplopelma_ which is _Ornithoctoninae_.


thanx for the info guys!


----------



## seanbond

finally changed this ladies tank, shot before rehouse.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## Terry D

*Sean Bond is spiders!*

Sean, I've been following this thread since Oct 2009- Thumbs up for one of, if not THE coolest pic threads on the board! The many enclosure pics showing how your spiders use the available space- along with their apparent health literally scream one thing: HAPPY SPIDERS!

Awesome, man,

Terry

P.S Now if AB could only get a better thumbs-up icon. Current one looks like some kinda little jack horner plum thumb b.s.


----------



## sharpfang

*Lol*

I agree Terry!  Good job Sean :razz: - Jason


----------



## seanbond

Terry D said:


> Sean, I've been following this thread since Oct 2009- Thumbs up for one of, if not THE coolest pic threads on the board! The many enclosure pics showing how your spiders use the available space- along with their apparent health literally scream one thing: HAPPY SPIDERS!
> 
> Awesome, man,
> 
> Terry
> 
> P.S Now if AB could only get a better thumbs-up icon. Current one looks like some kinda little jack horner plum thumb b.s.


thanks alot!
theres some really good threads here, so that comment means alot to me, once again THANX!!



sharpfang said:


> I agree Terry!  Good job Sean :razz: - Jason


preciate bro!


----------



## jbm150

I have to agree, I always check you your thread as soon as its updated.  You've got such a great collection of OW species and they all look like they're so well taken care of.  Well done man, keep it up!


----------



## seanbond

jbm150 said:


> I have to agree, I always check you your thread as soon as its updated.  You've got such a great collection of OW species and they all look like they're so well taken care of.  Well done man, keep it up!


very much apprecited!!

orange fringe juv


----------



## seanbond

coremiocnemis valida juv


----------



## seanbond

i hope everyone is watching the ncaa basketball, been sum sick games!!


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma minax female eating


----------



## Teal

*Gotta love haplos! Lovely girl *


----------



## seanbond

gotta have the haps if your an asian head


----------



## seanbond

just wanna let everyone know i just had my first succesful breeding with my selenocomsia arndsti female!!!
debating on pulling the sac or leaving it...


----------



## seanbond

chillin


----------



## Teal

*Love the hat  *


----------



## Arachnoholic420

*#1 stunna*

:clap::clap:I gotta say..... this one of the best asian collection i have ever seen... those pic's and t's where stunning.. what a wonderful thread sean...... a collect for sure to envy:worship::worship:.... thanks for sharing your lovely asian T's....


----------



## super-pede

Love the pics.Love Deadpool too!


----------



## seanbond

Teal said:


> *Love the hat  *


y thank you, irish green


----------



## seanbond

Arachnoholic420 said:


> :clap::clap:I gotta say..... this one of the best asian collection i have ever seen... those pic's and t's where stunning.. what a wonderful thread sean...... a collect for sure to envy:worship::worship:.... thanks for sharing your lovely asian T's....


its def my cup of t, ha
thanks for the praises and there awesum to have!



super-pede said:


> Love the pics.Love Deadpool too!


thank you!
deadpool is one of the sickest ninjas around, cant forget snake eyes, storm shadow, strider or shinobi etc.

ps ninja gaiden, ha


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma hainanum


----------



## Leetplayer

You have some very nice asians


----------



## codykrr

Sean, your collection is amazing.  absolutely fantastic!  

you have more pictures of holes than a porn mag though!

haha..joking.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

codykrr said:


> you have more pictures of holes than a porn mag though!
> 
> haha..joking.




Rofl!!!! He does have alot of burrowers doesn't he.  Nice pic's Sean.  I've got to get myself a few haplo slings.


----------



## seanbond

Leetplayer said:


> You have some very nice asians


thank you, i wouldnt know what to do with myself if i was over there!



codykrr said:


> Sean, your collection is amazing.  absolutely fantastic!
> 
> you have more pictures of holes than a porn mag though!
> 
> haha..joking.


yea more holes than hugh hef will ever c!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Rofl!!!! He does have alot of burrowers doesn't he.  Nice pic's Sean.  I've got to get myself a few haplo slings.


very nice!


----------



## seanbond

happy easter of everyone!


----------



## moose35

great pics of a great collection dude. keep up the good work.


          moose


----------



## seanbond

moose35 said:


> great pics of a great collection dude. keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> moose


thanx alot brosef


----------



## seanbond

juv coremiocnemis valida


----------



## seanbond

playoffs start the 18th!!!


----------



## Koh_

seanbond said:


> finally changed this ladies tank, shot before rehouse.



nice spiders Sean! always interesting .

btw, what are those white things on the substrate..? :?


----------



## sharpfang

*Thanx 4 ALL the Laughs Everybody*



seanbond said:


> its def my cup of t, ha
> thanks for the praises and there awesum to have!
> 
> thank you!
> deadpool is one of the sickest ninjas around, cant forget snake eyes, storm shadow, strider or shinobi etc.
> 
> ps ninja gaiden, ha


My Cup-a-Tea now 2 :} & What about Tenchu Assassins ?  Wu-tang clan! Wu-tah! ;P LOL - J


----------



## seanbond

Koh_ said:


> nice spiders Sean! always interesting .
> 
> btw, what are those white things on the substrate..? :?


dude this sub turned white in like days, talk about major mold infestation!


----------



## seanbond

posted up watchn the games..


----------



## seanbond

stormey on the way to the dog park


----------



## Teal

*Oh gawd... did you just say "dog park" ?

*face palm*

Please tell me you don't leave the choke collar on her there, too... *


----------



## seanbond

Teal said:


> *Oh gawd... did you just say "dog park" ?
> 
> *face palm*
> 
> Please tell me you don't leave the choke collar on her there, too... *


im sorry is that bad?
she is well behaved and use to being around several dogs?
please inform me.


----------



## 161

seanbond said:


> posted up watchn the games..


Now that's one big tarantula haha xD


----------



## seanbond

chilobrachy sp.


----------



## syndicate

Heya man,
Is that the sp. from India?
-Chris


----------



## Teal

seanbond said:


> im sorry is that bad?
> she is well behaved and use to being around several dogs?
> please inform me.


*

In general, dog parks really aren't good places for ANY dogs.. let alone bully breeds.

First - you have no idea of knowing if the other dogs there are vaccinated, or harbouring parasites. I know a group of dogs - adult, fully vaccinated dogs - who all contracted Parvo from an un-vaccinated puppy that was brought into a dog run. Seven dogs died.. and that's not the only time.

Second - no matter how well behaved your dog is, it's a fact that bullies ARE genetically predisposed to being dog aggressive. Your dog may be fine now, but as she matures that may change. In addition, if another dog starts it with your dog and your dog decides to defend herself your dog WILL be blamed and 80% of the time it will end up a story in the news as a "pit bull attack." I know atleast a dozen pit bull types who were attacked at dog parks, defended themselves, and their owners ended up sued and the dogs ended up dead. It's even worse, if your dog starts it. People always have this "But MY dog is friendly, MY dog would never fight, THAT could never happen to ME and MY dog" attitude... but it can, and possibly will - especially when you figure, you don't like every person you meet... so why should your dog like every other dog she meets?

Of course... I won't tell you what to do with your dog, but the more bully owners who stick together and do right by their dogs by not taking unnecessary risks to the breed's public image and their own dog's personal health the better  *


----------



## super-pede

Quite frankly,I've never met an aggressive pitbull.I also don't think that dog parks are bad for dogs.Hundreds of dogs walk and play in those parks every week and maybe one will get sick.If someone gets murdered out on the street,does that mean your gonna stay inside?What if someone gets the flu,does that mean you're gonna stay away from public places?most dogs enjoy interacting with other dogs.pitbulls are not bully-breeds.people just perceive them that way.

by the way seanbond,that is one cute pooch!


----------



## Teal

*super-pede... no offense, but you're spouting the same media fed crap as everyone else, and you've obviously NEVER met a REAL American Pit Bull Terrier. But thanks for your input 

No, if people get sick I go outside... but comparing dog and people illnesses is a bit silly.

You have never met an "aggressive" pit bull... that's great. That means you've never met an improperly bred dog. Pit bulls that are dog aggressive, are normal for the breed... dog aggression does not equal human aggression. Might I suggest doing some reading on reputable pit bull sites? Bad Rap or PNWPBR have good pages on dog aggression and why dog parks are a bad idea.

Pit bulls are "bully breeds" as in, they have the word BULL in their name and are therefor referred to as bully breeds.. not as in they are pushy and rude  In fact, in the true APBT world they are called bulldogs... but if I called them bulldogs here, everyone would probably assume I am talking about English bulldogs... so I use the commonly used "pit bull" 

AND my biggest pet peeve... pit bull is TWO words, not one.

Sorry for the take over on your thread, sean *


----------



## seanbond

thanx for the imput teal!


----------



## seanbond

super-pede said:


> Quite frankly,I've never met an aggressive pitbull.I also don't think that dog parks are bad for dogs.Hundreds of dogs walk and play in those parks every week and maybe one will get sick.If someone gets murdered out on the street,does that mean your gonna stay inside?What if someone gets the flu,does that mean you're gonna stay away from public places?most dogs enjoy interacting with other dogs.pitbulls are not bully-breeds.people just perceive them that way.
> 
> by the way seanbond,that is one cute pooch!


thank you!


----------



## shakw0n

I just love that dog


----------



## J.huff23

shakw0n said:


> I just love that dog


Me too! Such a cutie!


----------



## seanbond

thanx everyone, shes my lil gurl


----------



## seanbond

nba playoffs start todayy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctanae sp orange fringe


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice T Sean.  Gotta get myself some of those.


----------



## Teal

*Lovely T! Really neat lookin*


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctonus aureotibialis female hanging out


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

She's preeeeeeeetttttyyyy!  :worship:

Cool setup for her too Sean.


----------



## crawltech

once again man, i love that O. areotib....very very...orange fringe is also a looker!....and their set ups look great!


----------



## Leetplayer

seanbond said:


> ornithoctonus aureotibialis female hanging out


Take more pictures of her now because they lose their gold fringe when they hit adulthood . Btw, great pics !


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Wow sean! O.a. buty! : )) How big is she?


----------



## T Frank

Very sexy


----------



## DDaake

Lookin' great as always.:clap:

I've really enjoyed your thead.

Dustin


----------



## James Quinton

Loving your old worlds buddy!! makes me want to get more! Old world asians are my main interest!


----------



## seanbond

old worlders r the best in my book!
thanx everyone.


----------



## James Quinton

totally agree there!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

seanbond said:


> old worlders r the best in my book!
> thanx everyone.


They are def. growing on me.


----------



## seanbond

hard to catch this lady out but when there hungry..........


----------



## J.huff23

Thats a nice lookin lady!


----------



## maitre

seanbond said:


> hard to catch this lady out but when there hungry..........


Is this an H. gigas?


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma hainanum female


----------



## crawltech

she is awsome sean!...and, love your substrate mix!, always looks great!, it really compliments your T`s


----------



## James Quinton

stunning haplopelma hainanum!:worship:


----------



## seanbond

thanx guys


----------



## jbm150

seanbond said:


> nba playoffs start todayy!!!!!!!!!


Happy to see the Hawks doing well.  Lived in Atlanta for a long time and they always sucked.


Our heat are delaying the inevitable.  Gotta say, Wade is a stud. Hate to think we might lose him.


Oh how awesome would it be if the Lakers lost to the Thunder 


Oh yeah, nice Ts as always


----------



## seanbond




----------



## James Quinton

Stunning!! P.murinus?


----------



## MaDhAcK

James Quinton said:


> Stunning!! P.murinus?



Never ... 

Its an Augacephalus spec.

Greetz
Dustin


----------



## Teal

*Gorgeous! The species you show keep getting better and better! *


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful T! I love African Ts.


----------



## seanbond

MaDhAcK said:


> Never ...
> 
> Its an Augacephalus spec.
> 
> Greetz
> Dustin


correct sir



Teal said:


> *Gorgeous! The species you show keep getting better and better! *


thanx alot!



J.huff23 said:


> Beautiful T! I love African Ts.


me as well


----------



## syndicate

Hows that egg sack looking bro?


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Sean
They are a great species.


----------



## seanbond

syndicate said:


> Hows that egg sack looking bro?


looking great, female has it right next to her



fartkowski said:


> Very nice Sean
> They are a great species.



thanks bro, need males!


----------



## syndicate

seanbond said:


> looking great, female has it right next to her


Awesome good luck with it!


----------



## James Quinton

Good luck with the sac!


----------



## seanbond

thanx everyone, would be the first one for me.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Make em say UHHHHHHH!  Nice T Sean.


----------



## seanbond

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Make em say UHHHHHHH!  Nice T Sean.


nah naah naaah naaaaahh


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Awesome shot man.  I've been liking this sp. more and more everytime I see  a pic of it.


----------



## PoPpiLLs

nice Sean I have 2 females my self how big do they get ? I had a MM that was only about 3" when it matured.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## James Quinton

If this is what i'm thinking it is, i have 1 and they are a stunning species! And an awsome pic to boot!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Yes thanks for posting it again Sean, I didn't quite see it right the first time. ;P


----------



## seanbond




----------



## fartkowski

Where did she go?
Hey Sean, any chance you can make it out to Arachnocon north?


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

fartkowski said:


> Where did she go?
> Hey Sean, any chance you can make it out to Arachnocon north?


i would love too, but im not going to a show if i cant bring anything back. it would be kewl to meet everyone on the board.


----------



## thedude

sweet pics, you've got some pretty rad species man.


----------



## seanbond

thedude said:


> sweet pics, you've got some pretty rad species man.


thanx dude!!!


----------



## seanbond

c. valida


----------



## J.huff23

ooooh. Pretty lady.


----------



## recluse

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## seanbond

hope to breed these if possible.


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Sean.
I would love to get my hands on a couple of these


----------



## seanbond




----------



## James Quinton

Very nice!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

C. valida... Wow she's sexy.....


----------



## seanbond

feedin them up good now to see how many r females n others males.


----------



## seanbond

feedin them up good now to see how many r females n others males.


----------



## arachno life

i love ur Ts


----------



## syndicate

Hey man change your labels on those valida..
Now that theres new papers published on this genus the ones I sent to you are
actually _Coremiocnemis obscura_ ;]


----------



## seanbond

thanx brochacho!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x

seanbond said:


>


That's a great setup Sean! Are you running mainstage with logic?


----------



## seanbond

the best coloration on these lividums!


----------



## James Quinton

Stunning!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Hot lividum !!


----------



## seanbond

x Mr Awesome x said:


> That's a great setup Sean! Are you running mainstage with logic?


naaaw, never heard of it either.


----------



## seanbond

something about a black asian gets me all warm inside, lol


----------



## seanbond

munchin along...


----------



## James Quinton

Stunning!!!


----------



## codykrr

Sean, what do you use for you sub? looks like a mixture of peat and other stuff.

Im wanting to do something like that for a few of mine.  

nice collection too.  :worship::clap:


----------



## seanbond

codykrr said:


> Sean, what do you use for you sub? looks like a mixture of peat and other stuff.
> 
> Im wanting to do something like that for a few of mine.
> 
> nice collection too.  :worship::clap:


i use a mix of several different things.
coco fiber, some pebbles for drainage, moss, i forget this one soil i used also.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Warren Bautista

Man, you have some *stunning* spiders, Sean!


----------



## seanbond

Warren Bautista said:


> Man, you have some *stunning* spiders, Sean!


thanx man!!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Teal

*Absolutely love it!! *


----------



## seanbond

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That last shot is awesome Sean.  o. aureotibialis?


----------



## seanbond

yezzzir!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice O aureotibialis.
One of these days I have to trick mine out of it's hole to get a shot


----------



## seanbond




----------



## moose35

nice stuff as always man



       moose


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Nice fimbriatus sean!


----------



## seanbond

thanx everyone!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Nice one Sean.
Mine are all still in vials
Great species.


----------



## seanbond

yea adult females r awesome! cant wait for her to get bigger.


----------



## J.huff23

seanbond said:


>


Lol, that cricket is sooo screwed.


----------



## syndicate

messing round in photoshop?


----------



## James Quinton

seanbond said:


>




Stunning, C.fimbriatus? (spelling?)


----------



## seanbond

very much so!


----------



## James Quinton

I have one but havn't seen it for around a month lol! i find them slow growing, whats your experiance with them? you dont see them offered much over here.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## codykrr

what a gorgeous dog!!!:worship::worship:

very nice Sean!

if you dont mind me asking- what kind of diet do you have her on?(if its a her)


----------



## seanbond

codykrr said:


> what a gorgeous dog!!!:worship::worship:
> 
> very nice Sean!
> 
> if you dont mind me asking- what kind of diet do you have her on?(if its a her)


blue buffalo chicken-purina puppy chow


----------



## codykrr

well, she is very pretty.


----------



## seanbond

thanx brochacho!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Wow is beautiful, when my this way will grow? ...


----------



## James Quinton

I love your collection Sean!


----------



## seanbond

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Wow is beautiful, when my this way will grow? ...


huh?? me no comprehende



James Quinton said:


> I love your collection Sean!


thanx man, i do too


----------



## seanbond

one of my spidas molted the other day, HA.


----------



## James Quinton

Any new pics bud lol!


----------



## flyguycolorado

great collection and pic's Sean.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Lets see some of those everetti, Sean!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## wayne the pain

Amazing T


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Now that's a pretty spider!  That an s. arndsti?


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Sean.
I just picked one up last weekend at Arachnocon north.
I'm waiting for her to settle down a bit before I try to get a shot


----------



## Philth

Hey Sean, did she eventually destroy that eggsac?

Later, Tom


----------



## seanbond

Philth said:


> Hey Sean, did she eventually destroy that eggsac?
> 
> Later, Tom


as far as i know tom:wall:
i dont know wat went wrong but its my first try of many, if i get some thru another male, your at the top of the list bro. now im hoping ill come across another male.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## jbm150

Wow, what a T!  Junodi or sp. Mozambique?  How's her temperament?  My little one surprised me by being so incredibly chill during rehousing.


----------



## crawltech

Some nice o-dubs!, as usual, Sean....any O. aureotibialis updates?? pics??


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Wow nice _Augacephalus_ sean!


----------



## seanbond

jbm150 said:


> Wow, what a T!  Junodi or sp. Mozambique?  How's her temperament?  My little one surprised me by being so incredibly chill during rehousing.


mozambique it is, she is great, flys down the burrow at the slightest disturbance.



crawltech said:


> Some nice o-dubs!, as usual, Sean....any O. aureotibialis updates?? pics??


getting a male this week, should b really fun then!



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Wow nice _Augacephalus_ sean!


thank ya!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## BCscorp

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Sweet T's!!!!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Sweet!  Two last photo is  Ornithoctonus? What a species?


----------



## seanbond

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Sweet T's!!!!!


thanx 420



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Sweet!  Two last photo is  Ornithoctonus? What a species?


haplopelma minax
ornithoctanae sp borneo orange fringe


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Terry D

^^ That's what I'm talking bout!  :clap::clap:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

seanbond said:


> haplopelma minax
> ornithoctanae sp borneo orange fringe


Nice species! : ) minax is very big?


----------



## seanbond

tiny lil ami sp i picked up from a show.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That schmidti is looking hotttt! You've got a pretty nice collection there Sean.


----------



## Hobo

seanbond said:


>


I love whatever this one is.
Great lookin' spiders all around though!


----------



## seanbond

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That schmidti is looking hotttt! You've got a pretty nice collection there Sean.


yea we need more of these here in the states!



Hobo said:


> I love whatever this one is.
> Great lookin' spiders all around though!


augcephalus mozambique sp, need more of these around and other rare africans.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## moose35

nice pics sean
your h. schmidti is looking good (almost as nice as mine ;P )



       moose


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctanae sp having a mid day snack


----------



## jbm150

Man I wish these orange fringes were more common.


You breeding anything right now?  You have so many amazing spiders, I know I'd want to be buying from you!


----------



## seanbond

haplopelma schmidti


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

this guy molted out into male for me!! now i need more schmidti females.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

gotta bring this thing back ta life, piks latr!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Yeah i agree u been ghost for a minute!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ

*been a min*

whats good man , i gotta swing threw n see them T's


----------



## opticle

give us an update on your aussie T's mate! can't wait to see what they look like now


----------



## seanbond

WIZZYBEATZ said:


> whats good man , i gotta swing threw n see them T's


yea man how ya been?



opticle said:


> give us an update on your aussie T's mate! can't wait to see what they look like now


i only have a wee lil guy crassipes, sold all of my other ones while back, sorry.


----------



## seanbond

female hainanum needin a molt to pair up with my male!


----------



## MissChelly

Beautiful Ts!! Nice enclosures too.


----------



## Ariel

You've got such an awesome collection, and amazing pictures too!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Nice H.hainanum sean! : ) Put some more pictures of her


----------



## seanbond

MissChelly said:


> Beautiful Ts!! Nice enclosures too.


thanx alot!



Ariel said:


> You've got such an awesome collection, and amazing pictures too!!


mucho gracias!



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Nice H.hainanum sean! : ) Put some more pictures of her


she needs to MOLT ASAP!


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ

seanbond said:


> yea man how ya been?
> 
> 
> 
> i only have a wee lil guy crassipes, sold all of my other ones while back, sorry.


yea i been cool same o same o .. let me no when i could swing by there


----------



## BCscorp

The setup with the moss looks awesome!


----------



## seanbond

freshly molted as of today, chilobrachy sp-indian mettalic red?


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctonus sp-(aureitibialis poss)


----------



## opticle

great critters you've got there sean, you've got a very unique collection


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## jbm150

^^arndsti?


----------



## Scourge

Not an arndsti, I would guess Chilobrachys sp. 'Meghalaya small'.

Nice pics Sean!


----------



## seanbond

Scourge said:


> Not an arndsti, I would guess Chilobrachys sp. 'Meghalaya small'.
> 
> Nice pics Sean!


correct! thanx guys!


----------



## Dangergirl

I love the webbing !!! I dont have any webbers yet 
Looks like a cloud to me ... lovely pics !!


----------



## seanbond

Dangergirl said:


> I love the webbing !!! I dont have any webbers yet
> Looks like a cloud to me ... lovely pics !!


you will have plenty soon the more you keep these, GERMAN women are stunning P.S.!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## DDaake

Awesome as always.:worship: I've really enjoyed your collection. :drool:

And the set-ups are very nice.

D


----------



## seanbond

DDaake said:


> Awesome as always.:worship: I've really enjoyed your collection. :drool:
> 
> And the set-ups are very nice.
> 
> D


thanx man!!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## LovePets

Awesome,what sp.???


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Ami? nice ;]


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctonus aureo tall n long burrow


----------



## Dangergirl

Wow ! Thats a tall and unusual burrow !!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Dangergirl

What species is that ?? ^^
Beautiful velvety body


----------



## seanbond

ornithoctonus aureotibialis juv female, thank you!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

beauty sean beauty! :evil:


----------



## BillyG

Have I saw a Hainanum you got there?so beautiful,mine just won't burrow I had to made a hole for her myself.


----------



## seanbond

thanx everyone!


----------



## seanbond

my juv female sulawesi


----------



## seanbond

juv sulawesi male


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Terry D

Hey Sean, What's your substrate secret with those freakin' amazing burrows! :worship: I'm gonna get me some ow terrestrials yet- and main reason'll be this thread! :clap::clap:

 Terry


----------



## seanbond

i use a mix of peat, moss, coco husk etc.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice pic of the o. aureo Sean but you already posted that one.


----------



## crawltech

he jus reminding us how kick ass his collect is


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## Royal_T's

Awesome set-ups Sean...  Love your collection.  And nice "brocabulary" Brohamm.  :clap:


----------



## Royal_T's

It looked like you had a couple female Lampropelma violaceopes...  How big is the largest?


----------



## seanbond

they were both 6.5 to 7, sold them sometime ago, thanx BROchacho-


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## VinceG

Really nice Ts!


----------



## seanbond

Vince89 said:


> Really nice Ts!


thank you sir!


----------



## seanbond

This female ate for the first time in my care in 8mos!!! Needs a molt bad! Haplopelma Hainanum


----------



## seanbond

x-man beastlllly blue-


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Wow! This is insane _H.lividum _ :drool:


----------



## seanbond

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Wow! This is insane _H.lividum _ :drool:


thanx bro!
she def is the nicest looking lividum iv ever had!


----------



## seanbond

this lady is looking better


----------



## jbm150

Sweeeet orange fringe!


----------



## seanbond

she says thanks!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## fatich

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Wow! This is insane _H.lividum _ :drool:


I agree with you


----------



## seanbond

yes! shes insane with beauty and calm as a kitten


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond

coremiocnemis b. turned male on me, think i gotta another guy on the way.....time to beef up the only lady, lol


----------



## seanbond

Augcephalus sp, mozambique female, finally  caught her outside the burrow!


----------



## jbm150

I wish I could see the pic, yours never come in on my work comp.  Love the Auggies

As an aside, A. sp. mozambique is now A. ezendami


----------



## seanbond

jbm150 said:


> I wish I could see the pic, yours never come in on my work comp.  Love the Auggies
> 
> As an aside, A. sp. mozambique is now A. ezendami


thank you sir! thou it was but was being lazy.


----------



## Marko

Awsome pic`s


----------



## seanbond

Marko said:


> Awsome pic`s


thank ya sir!


----------



## seanbond




----------



## ChrisNCT

Sean,
Nice to see you still collecting. Hows the Monocentropus Balfouri doing?


----------



## seanbond

ChrisNCT said:


> Sean,
> Nice to see you still collecting. Hows the Monocentropus Balfouri doing?


Thanx alot! I ended up selling it to dianedfisher, which turned into a female and produced for her!


----------



## ChrisNCT

HAhaha,
Sorry to here but why ya sell her?


----------



## seanbond

I was slimming the collect down some, gotta get another at some point!


----------



## seanbond

YAY!! we r bak on, thank you mills!!!


----------



## jbm150

Oa's are even more beautiful than I thought they were.  Mine's finally getting some size and looks amazing.  Nice schmidti too, how big is she?


----------



## seanbond

thanx! i think around 5 inches, gotta  immature male as well.


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------

